

Ask HN: Best way to handle payments for a non-US based startup? - abuiles

Hi Guys!<p>I'm building an application with a couple of friends and now we have started to look at possible ways to handle payments, our problem is that we are not in the US and paypal doesn't work where we are (We can't either have a merchant account and Colombia's banks suck at helping with it). So I was wondering if someone has had the same problem before and which services have you used to manage online payments? We have been looking into fastspring or moneybookers, but maybe, is there a better way to do it?.<p>A couples of  facts:<p>- Our target market is US-based (other countries welcome too).<p>- Billing occur just once, we give the money back if the user is not satisfied with the service.
======
daystar
we use avangate.com and they are pretty good. they even sent us a debit card
that we can use to pay for stuff online , or collect cash at ATMS..

~~~
abuiles
Where are you based? How do you deal when you need to give money back? thanks
!

~~~
daystar
Based in Africa, i use the payoneer credit card (issued to me by avangate)..
however, avangate handles refunds..

